# Cotton Mouth



## Tratz12 (May 16, 2013)

Saw what I think was a cotton mouth last night swimming next to my boat on the South side of Conroe by the dam. Are there a lot of these in Conroe?


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Not a lot in that area, but I am sure there are a few. It also could have been a diamond back water snake. I think they are a little more common in that area than mocs. I assume no pics?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I live in college station and have 3 different species of water snakes in the creek in the back yard. 
Diamond back water snake
Broad band water snake
Yellow bellied water snake. 


Cody C


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

YES... early especially. Three people bitten @ 830 PBR 2 years ago. I have seen Mocasins @ and on the rip rap @ the Dam, but usually in low water situations. YES, They are aggresive, and territorial!!!


----------



## dmzap (Dec 14, 2010)

I was told water snakes have a long slender tail, where cotton mouth / water mocassin has short stubby tail. Can always look him in the mouth and see if he has the white cotton mouth!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

If it stinks it's a water mocasin probably. You can smell 'em before you see 'em.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Before I retired from the MCSO we used to fish the Sherriff Dock, and they killed several under the dock. I saw a few when my boys and I were fishing. And had one trying to get my fish off my stringer. Yes, you can smell them.


----------



## CharlieA (Feb 26, 2013)

I have seen them try to get in the boat with you. like said before they are very agressive.


----------



## FlatRancher (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes to all of the above, they stink, they have white fleshy mouths thus the name cotton mouth, they are extremely aggressive and territorial and they don't travel alone. If there is one there are more. They also lay on tree limbs that hang over the waters edge. Their main color is is similar to a chocolate shake with thick black bands crossing the back. The head is very broad at the jaw and connected to a skinny neck. The body is surprisingly fat and quickly tapers to a short tail. They can get close to 4 feet long quickly on young fish and frogs. If you see one get away from it. They usually will not back down. I think the younger ones are more poisonous than the elders...not sure. I have a pic of a recent kill. I can send it to you but I don't think we are allowed to post dead snake pic on this site. I think it is in the rules.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

One quick way to tell whether it is a moccasin or common water snake is how they present themselves in the water. The moccasin will swim with the majority of the body floating above the surface, where the water snakes will have just the head and a few inches out of the water. Just a rule of thumb, not 100% for sure.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

FlatRancher said:


> I think the younger ones are more poisonous than the elders...not sure.


Not necessarily more venomous, they just generally inject almost all their venom. They are young and haven't learned to regulate the amount they inject. Often times with a full grown snake you will get a "dry" bite with very little after effects. I've been bitten by a copperhead on the top of my left ankle. It hurts like the dickens, morphine doesn't even touch it. I've talked to several others who said it didn't hurt that bad, they all got dry bites.


----------



## Tratz12 (May 16, 2013)

Yikes!
We fish a lot by the sheriffs dock. What do they smell like?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bearintex said:


> Not necessarily more venomous, they just generally inject almost all their venom. They are young and haven't learned to regulate the amount they inject. Often times with a full grown snake you will get a "dry" bite with very little after effects. I've been bitten by a copperhead on the top of my left ankle. It hurts like the dickens, morphine doesn't even touch it. I've talked to several others who said it didn't hurt that bad, they all got dry bites.


:cheers:. Very nice.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

The poisonous water snakes like a Cotton Mouth swims completely on top of the water.


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 5, 2006)

If you can see the snake's head look for two things:
1. Cottonmouths have a vertical pupil (think cat eye) in their eye, harmless water snakes have a round pupil.
2. You can look for the heat-sensing pit opening between eye and nostril. Cottonmouths are pit-vipers like rattlesnakes. Water snakes won't have the pits.

http://www.herpsoftexas.org/sites/h..._photos/agkistrodonpiscivorus_BJohnston_4.JPG


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Water snakes and cotton mouths do look alike. I think the previous posts about nailed the differences. Water snakes are the most common. One difference not mentioned is water snakes grow much much larger than cotton mouths. I saw a water snake by kickapoo dukes house about two years ago that looked like an anaconda it was so big. Water snakes also keep the cotton mouths and rats away. They do look scary!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> Water snakes and cotton mouths do look alike. I think the previous posts about nailed the differences. Water snakes are the most common. One difference not mentioned is water snakes grow much much larger than cotton mouths. I saw a water snake by kickapoo dukes house about two years ago that looked like an anaconda it was so big. Water snakes also keep the cotton mouths and rats away. They do look scary!


I tell alot of people dont bother trying to learn all the snakes we have in Texas, as we have alot! Just learn the 4 species that are venemous. First to last in most venemous to least. Coral snake, rattle snake, 3 Kinds Eastern and western Diamondback and Timber rattlesnake. (Ground rattler is not a type of snake). Then Water Moccasin (Cotton-Mouth) and Copperhead as the least venemous. Learn about these and their habits and you can stay fang free.

I love snake threads. If yall see this thread gone, It will be down in the jungle.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Rock Rattlers*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> I tell alot of people dont bother trying to learn all the snakes we have in Texas, as we have alot! Just learn the 4 species that are venemous. First to last in most venemous to least. Coral snake, rattle snake, 3 Kinds Eastern and western Diamondback and Timber rattlesnake. (Ground rattler is not a type of snake). Then Water Moccasin (Cotton-Mouth) and Copperhead as the least venemous. Learn about these and their habits and you can stay fang free.
> 
> I love snake threads. If yall see this thread gone, It will be down in the jungle.


That is good Idea!

Dont Forget Rock Rattlers. We have them at our place in Val Verde County. They blend in with cliche and limestone, you gotta watch them!

They range in Northern mexico, South New Mexico, and South West Texas.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

outtotrout09 said:


> That is good Idea!
> 
> Dont Forget Rock Rattlers. We have them at our place in Val Verde County. They blend in with cliche and limestone, you gotta watch them!
> 
> They range in Northern mexico, South New Mexico, and South West Texas.


Don't know much about them, but add them to the list! Main thing is you know a rattle snake when you see one. He is venemous no matter what subspecies.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Tratz12 said:


> Yikes!
> We fish a lot by the sheriffs dock. What do they smell like?


Like snake pee. Very pungent ammonia-like smell.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bankin' On It said:


> Like snake pee. Very pungent ammonia-like smell.


Musky, nasty old amonia.


----------

